# Please help me get justice for my cat. RSPCA are responsible for her death.



## MaryRudgard

Hi there,

I am reaching out for support after the RSPCA became responsible for the death of my cat.

Please can you share and sign my petition to help us get the response we deserve?

https://www.change.org/p/rspca-review-your-protocol-and-respond-to-the-death-of-my-cat

Thank you,

Mary Rudgard.


----------



## lostbear

MaryRudgard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am reaching out for support after the RSPCA became responsible for the death of my cat.
> 
> Please can you share and sign my petition to help us get the response we deserve?
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/rspca-review-your-protocol-and-respond-to-the-death-of-my-cat
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mary Rudgard.


I have read your petition and signed it - I am assuming that all you have stated is accurate.

This woman effectively stole your cat. Have you contacted the police? SHe had no right to enter private property and remove an animal. It would be different if your house was empt and abandoned, but it seems that it was not.

Get reports both from your own vert and from the vet the cat was taken to - you will need this in writing and may have to pay for them to complete a report. (If you win you will be able to claim these costs back). SUe the inspector personally and the RSPCA (she is their agent).

I hope you get justice for Sophie-socks.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Thank you for your advice. I am waiting for a reply from the RSPCA and I will be taking further action and contacting the media. 

Thank you for signing, I will update the petition with my progress. 

Mary Rudgard.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I won't be signing, but I'm very sorry for the end your little cat went though, and think it's terrible that you weren't notified of her whereabouts immediately despite your number being on her collar.


----------



## Honeys mum

Have signed, hope it helps.


----------



## Lulus mum

I have no doubt that there are lots of genuine. hardworking .animal loving people working for the R S PC A but,from my own experience with them and from the dealings I had with them while working for 9 yrs for a small rescue I have yet to meet one.

It angers me SO much that they seem to think that they can take the law into their own hands ,enter peoples property and seize animals etc etc,but will NOT help in cases of abuse which are reported to them-you only have to read on here for more info.

I had a similar experience where a beloved cat was seized (NOT by the R S P C A but by a member of a very well known Cat Charity),with out any permission from the owner a lovely elderly lady who was bright as a button ,despite her years.
She contacted me when it happened and I did everything I could to get the cat back- firstly going to the rescue itself-thinking it was just a silly mistake-(only to be met with LOADS of abuse.)

Tried C A B ,Police,local M P (who wrote the the Charity),local paper,solicitor-I could go on and on
I wrote to the head of this Cat Charity who virtually said that he would defend whatever actions had been taken by his staff.
I still have a folder with all the correspondence .
Result-The cat was never returned and it broke my heart 
More important -it also left that lovely lady absolutely devastated,
She died without ever seeing her lovely cat again-a cat she had taken in as a pregnant stray,had stayed up all night while her cat gave birth,had cared for her and her kitten and found them loving homes-the photos were on her mantelpiece.

So I have signed your petition gladly and hope that you get some sort of justice 
We need to speak up for our pets when organisations who are supposed to be fighting for their welfare do the opposite.
Im sure that by doing this you will know that you have tried-as I did.

BIG HUGS
Maureen


----------



## Muze

As Is aid on DS, I politely disagree.

I am not fan of the RSPCA, in fact it's rare for them to even respond to such a case. 
But if you leave such a frail cat outside, unsupervised, it's another risk you take.

The RSPCA do a lot of wrong but not in this case IMHO, people would be moaning if the the cat was neglected and they took no action


----------



## MaryRudgard

Muze said:


> As Is aid on DS, I politely disagree.
> 
> I am not fan of the RSPCA, in fact it's rare for them to even respond to such a case.
> But if you leave such a frail cat outside, unsupervised, it's another risk you take.
> 
> The RSPCA do a lot of wrong but not in this case IMHO, people would be moaning if the the cat was neglected and they took no action


As I have already said in DS, my cat was secured in her garden where she was safe from predators, she could not roam at risk. We always looked out for her best interests.

I am asking the RSPCA to set up a protocol to review circumstances, before removing an animal, so that what happened to my cat can't happen again. Surely you can't disagree that this should have been handled differently?

They have denied response to so many (genuine) suffering animals, but waste their time snatching well cared for animals from their gardens??


----------



## MaryRudgard

Lulus mum said:


> I have no doubt that there are lots of genuine. hardworking .animal loving people working for the R S PC A but,from my own experience with them and from the dealings I had with them while working for 9 yrs for a small rescue I have yet to meet one.
> 
> It angers me SO much that they seem to think that they can take the law into their own hands ,enter peoples property and seize animals etc etc,but will NOT help in cases of abuse which are reported to them-you only have to read on here for more info.
> 
> I had a similar experience where a beloved cat was seized (NOT by the R S P C A but by a member of a very well known Cat Charity),with out any permission from the owner a lovely elderly lady who was bright as a button ,despite her years.
> She contacted me when it happened and I did everything I could to get the cat back- firstly going to the rescue itself-thinking it was just a silly mistake-(only to be met with LOADS of abuse.)
> 
> Tried C A B ,Police,local M P (who wrote the the Charity),local paper,solicitor-I could go on and on
> I wrote to the head of this Cat Charity who virtually said that he would defend whatever actions had been taken by his staff.
> I still have a folder with all the correspondence .
> Result-The cat was never returned and it broke my heart
> More important -it also left that lovely lady absolutely devastated,
> She died without ever seeing her lovely cat again-a cat she had taken in as a pregnant stray,had stayed up all night while her cat gave birth,had cared for her and her kitten and found them loving homes-the photos were on her mantelpiece.
> 
> So I have signed your petition gladly and hope that you get some sort of justice
> We need to speak up for our pets when organisations who are supposed to be fighting for their welfare do the opposite.
> Im sure that by doing this you will know that you have tried-as I did.
> 
> BIG HUGS
> Maureen


Thank you very much for your support.

I am so sorry to hear your story. Hopefully change can be made.

Mary x


----------



## jaycee05

Signed, and i disagree that because the cat might have looked neglected because of her age etc, the right thing for the RSPCA to do was at least speak to you first,not just take the cat, i had one that lived to 19, so dont know where they get the age of 16 from


----------



## Andyreww

I have signed too. I am disgusted, shocked and appalled at what you have been put through. I am so sorry this has happened to you, and can only hope this petition makes a real difference. 
Please keep us updated with any correspondence you get from RSPCA. 
Love and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## foxiesummer

The RSPCA can not enter a property without the intervention of the police.


----------



## Roger Downes

Normally i try to see the RSPCA point of view, but what i have read on this case it seems the charity has acted appallingly, so i have signed.


----------



## lostbear

foxiesummer said:


> The RSPCA can not enter a property without the intervention of the police.


Exactly. This is trespass and theft.


----------



## MaryRudgard

jaycee05 said:


> Signed, and i disagree that because the cat might have looked neglected because of her age etc, the right thing for the RSPCA to do was at least speak to you first,not just take the cat, i had one that lived to 19, so dont know where they get the age of 16 from


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Calvine

foxiesummer said:


> The RSPCA can not enter a property without the intervention of the police.


Legally, no, but they do it all the time. They are a law to themselves,


----------



## Calvine

So sorry to hear your story Mary and yes, I have signed. TBH, I have one old cat...19...and he is a really skinny guy, tho' eats like a horse. The reason I will not let him out is that I know for a fact there is a nosy neighbour who would be on the phone to the RSPCA in no time and yes, they would take him. And these ''concerned members of the public'' who phone the RSPCA would never ever dip into their pockets and feed a stray cat which the likes of you and I would do. If however, my Calvin was *morbidly obese* they would think he was well cared for. Their so-called ''inspectors'' on the whole know very little about animal welfare. Fat = well-fed...skinny = neglected in their eyes, despite the fact that obese animals are far more likely to become unwell.

I wish you well Mary, and will try to pm you when you get 25 posts.


----------



## Calvine

Meant to add...is it any wonder they are losing supporters so quickly that they are having to close their hospitals, which IMO are their only redeeming feature.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> So sorry to hear your story Mary and yes, I have signed. TBH, I have one old cat...19...and he is a really skinny guy, tho' eats like a horse. The reason I will not let him out is that I know for a fact there is a nosy neighbour who would be on the phone to the RSPCA in no time and yes, they would take him. And these ''concerned members of the public'' who phone the RSPCA would never ever dip into their pockets and feed a stray cat which the likes of you and I would do. If however, my Calvin was *morbidly obese* they would think he was well cared for. Their so-called ''inspectors'' on the whole know very little about animal welfare. Fat = well-fed...skinny = neglected in their eyes, despite the fact that obese animals are far more likely to become unwell.
> 
> I wish you well Mary, and will try to pm you when you get 25 posts.


It's a shame he has to be kept inside because of neighbours who can't be bothered to come and ask and understand the circumstances, of course it is better for him to be safe and well done for having him live to such a wonderful age.

You are right, people are so unaware of the reality of keeping a healthy pet, they think a fat cat is better than a skinny (because of age) cat. Thanks for your concern and support. It means a lot.


----------



## moonstone

What a sad story:nonod:not really a surprise as regards the actions of rspca as Calvine said they are a law unto themselvesi know friends that are afraid to take their elderly dogs out without putting coats on them as they look in poor condition (but are just old) and they think they may be reported by neighbours:nonod:
I have had several cats that have been in renal failure and they do look poor and thin but as long as they have their meds and regular vet checks then I have kept them as long as possible.
The least a person could do is to ask about your cat before calling out the gestapoI am a member of Cats protection and they had a sad tale on there forum about a woman whose elderly cat liked to sleep in her front garden every day..she went to work and cat was in her usual spot but when she came home her cat had goneafter asking neighbours and then ringing round vets she finally called one that was on the edge of her town and yes they had her cat,it had been brought in by a young woman who had "found" it asleep in a front garden..as no one had claimed the cat and they were due to close they had put her to sleep..owner was distraught as I imagine you must be hope your petition gets you some satisfaction.


----------



## MaryRudgard

moonstone said:


> What a sad story:nonod:not really a surprise as regards the actions of rspca as Calvine said they are a law unto themselvesi know friends that are afraid to take their elderly dogs out without putting coats on them as they look in poor condition (but are just old) and they think they may be reported by neighbours:nonod:
> I have had several cats that have been in renal failure and they do look poor and thin but as long as they have their meds and regular vet checks then I have kept them as long as possible.
> The least a person could do is to ask about your cat before calling out the gestapoI am a member of Cats protection and they had a sad tale on there forum about a woman whose elderly cat liked to sleep in her front garden every day..she went to work and cat was in her usual spot but when she came home her cat had goneafter asking neighbours and then ringing round vets she finally called one that was on the edge of her town and yes they had her cat,it had been brought in by a young woman who had "found" it asleep in a front garden..as no one had claimed the cat and they were due to close they had put her to sleep..owner was distraught as I imagine you must be hope your petition gets you some satisfaction.


It is horrific what happens. That poor woman. The RSPCA clearly made no effort to bring that cat home, it would have been easier for them to 'dispose' of the cat. So disrespectful.

People love their animals and it should be a crime to cause such trauma to anybody through such arrogance.

If anything, I hope I at least raise some awareness and encourage people to just ask the owner before pointing the finger and involving a corrupt organisation.

Thanks so much for your support, it means more than I could explain to any of you.

Mary.


----------



## moonstone

This happened to my daughter a few years agoshe adopted a female cat from a rescue although she never told me until later, somehow the cat managed to escape and she couldn't find her (if I had known I would have helped her look)she came home from work one day to find a notice pinned to a nearby tree which described her missing cat and said that it had been hit by a car and taken to Harmsworth Hospital (the one that featured in Pet Rescue and run by rspca) she had to get a taxi to take her there as she had been for a drink after work (which cost a small fortune )and when she got there she was told that as no one had claimed her and they "believed! her to be a stray they had put her to sleep..yet another sad saga in the daily life of working for scumbags


----------



## moonstone

Thought I would also mention that rspca have no LEGAL POWERSthey cannot "arrest" you nor can they invite you in for an "interview under caution) only the Police can do this so you are within your rights to refuse if you are asked to do this:thumbsup:
They try to keep this info quiet as they like to terrify you into thinking that they can have you thrown in prison if you don't do as they wishthey are a bunch of bullies but the word is getting out about their activities


----------



## MaryRudgard

moonstone said:


> Thought I would also mention that rspca have no LEGAL POWERSthey cannot "arrest" you nor can they invite you in for an "interview under caution) only the Police can do this so you are within your rights to refuse if you are asked to do this:thumbsup:
> They try to keep this info quiet as they like to terrify you into thinking that they can have you thrown in prison if you don't do as they wishthey are a bunch of bullies but the word is getting out about their activities


They think they can frighten people. And the sad thing is they do. They scare people enough for them to not defend their pets.

I can't be bothered being afraid of them and their brain washed army anymore, I know the truth and the only thing I can do is try and tell it.


----------



## jill3

Mary I am so sorry for what you and your family have gone through. I Myself would be in bits if this ever happened to one of mine.
I have signed your petition and I hope and pray that you do get Justice.

It staggers me that SOME of these people that work at the rspca have no Heart.
Surely when you work with animals that would be one of the top priorities.

Please keep us all updated on how you get on xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Have signed the petition. The way the RSPCA inspector treated your cat makes me so angry. At least you got to say goodbye.


----------



## MaryRudgard

jill3 said:


> Mary I am so sorry for what you and your family have gone through. I Myself would be in bits if this ever happened to one of mine.
> I have signed your petition and I hope and pray that you do get Justice.
> 
> It staggers me that SOME of these people that work at the rspca have no Heart.
> Surely when you work with animals that would be one of the top priorities.
> 
> Please keep us all updated on how you get on xx


Thanks so much, it means so much for people to understand! 

I think that the RSPCA investigators are just not trained well enough and need a protocol in place to stop them making these mistakes. The authority seems to get the better of them and they think their judgement is paramount.

It only takes a small amount of effort to understand somebodies circumstances, but some think that doesn't matter :S

Thanks again for signing  xx


----------



## MaryRudgard

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Have signed the petition. The way the RSPCA inspector treated your cat makes me so angry. At least you got to say goodbye.


Thanks so much!

Nothing makes me happier than the fact I did get chance to say goodbye to her. A lot of the reason I am fuelled to succeed is for those who got that taken away from them. Nothing can compensate for that! I'll do anything to stop it happening.

Your support is greatly appreciated!

Mary.


----------



## Ang2

I too will be signing! Im often disgusted with the actions of the RSPCA. I lost my elderly cat last year aged 18. He was extremely thin, but ate like a horse, purred like a tractor and pottered in an enclosed garden. He was blissfully happy until the end, when he went peacefully to Rainbow Bridge at the vets.

Hugs to you x


----------



## Sacrechat

I have signed your petition because I have also seen how the RSPCA ignore reports of abuse.

What you wrote also touched my heart because I too have an elderly male cat. He is nearly 17, he has hyperthyroidism. He is thin, despite being on medication for his thyroid. His coat looks scruffy and greasy: scary as my vet says. He is arthritic. I have been told that his intestine is failing so he is no longer absorbing all the goodness from his food. 

However, I take him to the vet for regular check ups, we monitor his weight constantly and alter his medication accordingly. Despite his problems, he still has a good appetite, he still likes to cuddle. Sometimes he seems to be in pain with his arthritis, but he doesn't appear to be in agonising pain. He certainly is not ready to be put to sleep yet and the vet has not suggested this is necessary.

So I understand what you mean by the condition that an elderly pet can get into, but that does not mean they are ready for the knacker's yard and I certainly will not put him to sleep until the vet tells me it is time.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Ang2 said:


> I too will be signing! Im often disgusted with the actions of the RSPCA. I lost my elderly cat last year aged 18. He was extremely thin, but ate like a horse, purred like a tractor and pottered in an enclosed garden. He was blissfully happy until the end, when he went peacefully to Rainbow Bridge at the vets.
> 
> Hugs to you x


Thanks so much, it means a lot to have people understand!

We're all so lucky to have had our lives touched by these animals, and they're lucky to be so loved and cared for! x


----------



## MaryRudgard

Sacremist said:


> I have signed your petition because I have also seen how the RSPCA ignore reports of abuse.
> 
> What you wrote also touched my heart because I too have an elderly male cat. He is nearly 17, he has hyperthyroidism. He is thin, despite being on medication for his thyroid. His coat looks scruffy and greasy: scary as my vet says. He is arthritic. I have been told that his intestine is failing so he is no longer absorbing all the goodness from his food.
> 
> However, I take him to the vet for regular check ups, we monitor his weight constantly and alter his medication accordingly. Despite his problems, he still has a good appetite, he still likes to cuddle. Sometimes he seems to be in pain with his arthritis, but he doesn't appear to be in agonising pain. He certainly is not ready to be put to sleep yet and the vet has not suggested this is necessary.
> 
> So I understand what you mean by the condition that an elderly pet can get into, but that does not mean they are ready for the knacker's yard and I certainly will not put him to sleep until the vet tells me it is time.


I completely understand and know it is not being cruel. People simply will not accept that an animal can have a happy life if it has any kind of problem, they just jump to the option to put them to sleep.

And we're told we're the bad ones for giving them a fighting chance? It's madness. I would never let an animal suffer, but human beings face everyday with kidney problems and arthritis, it doesn't mean we should send them to Sweden!

I think it is the fact that animals become thinner when they are old that people need to be educated about. They assume it is neglect and try to do the right this but the consequences are fatal.

Thanks for signing and lets hope we can make a difference and change some perceptions!


----------



## Calvine

The worrying thing is that when they close their hospitals, which, tbh, will be a loss to many people, they plan to use the money on more so-called ''inspectors''. God help us all if they do!


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> The worrying thing is that when they close their hospitals, which, tbh, will be a loss to many people, they plan to use the money on more so-called ''inspectors''. God help us all if they do!


I wasn't aware of that. The thought literally terrifies me! All i ask is that they set up a protocal to stop this happening to other people, I can't understand why anyone would object against it :S


----------



## Calvine

Well, there was an ''independent review'' last year, Mary, carried out by Stephen Wooler, who was formerly prominent in CPS. They asked for contributions from anyone who had been involved in R$PCA prosecutions ... people like you who had been victims, vets, in fact anyone who wanted to contribute to give their opinion on how the R$PCA carried out their prosecutions. If you Google ''RSPCA independent review results'' you will find the outcome. RSPCA had to do it (think it cost them £50k) because of all the bad press their prosecutions were getting...especially the £300k+ that they spent on the Heythrop case.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> Well, there was an ''independent review'' last year, Mary, carried out by Stephen Wooler, who was formerly prominent in CPS. They asked for contributions from anyone who had been involved in R$PCA prosecutions ... people like you who had been victims, vets, in fact anyone who wanted to contribute to give their opinion on how the R$PCA carried out their prosecutions. If you Google ''RSPCA independent review results'' you will find the outcome. RSPCA had to do it (think it cost them £50k) because of all the bad press their prosecutions were getting...especially the £300k+ that they spent on the Heythrop case.


So why are they still getting away with it? What can be done? It makes me furious!


----------



## Calvine

Your petition is doing well, Mary! Well done.

The thing that really gets me about the RSPCA is the way they target the easy victims...a little old cat in the garden. It's not going to put up much of a fight. Yet when there is a real case of obvious animal cruelty, eg Spindles Farm where there were many dead horses and more which had to be pts, they took over a year to respond? Why? Because they did not want to tackle the owners, a family of travellers/horse dealers who would give as good as they got. Travellers are a close-knit community who look out for each other. They pick the easy targets every time, not the real cruelty cases. Have you had any response yet...have they responded?


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> Your petition is doing well, Mary! Well done.
> 
> The thing that really gets me about the RSPCA is the way they target the easy victims...a little old cat in the garden. It's not going to put up much of a fight. Yet when there is a real case of obvious animal cruelty, eg Spindles Farm where there were many dead horses and more which had to be pts, they took over a year to respond? Why? Because they did not want to tackle the owners, a family of travellers/horse dealers who would give as good as they got. Travellers are a close-knit community who look out for each other. They pick the easy targets every time, not the real cruelty cases. Have you had any response yet...have they responded?


They have responded to tell me they are conducting an investigation, so I am waiting for a response. In the mean time I am contacting more people for advice. I am prepared for a report back accusing me of cruelty and all sorts of lies. The thing that scares me the most is though of people believing them  anyway, i don't know for certain what will happen yet so I will keep you updated! 

Thanks again for the support through this


----------



## Calvine

Well, hopefully your own vet will be on your side and write a report in your favour which will stand you in good stead. 
If the worst comes to the worst and you need a solicitor, don't just get any Tom, Dick or Harry; you need one who specializes in RSPCA cases such as a) Nigel Weller or b) Sara-Lise Howe. There are others no doubt, these are the two who spring to my mind. Nigel is in Sussex, I think, not sure about Sara-Lise. I think she's somewhere in the South-East.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lulus mum

Hi Mary
I googled as the independent R S P C A suggested by Calvine and ended up spending an hour or more looking at the site and its connections.


I read their " response" to you and ,like you, I will be very interested in the results of their "investigation".
I am pleased that you are getting support on P F and want to thank Calvine for the suggestions for solicitors.

Maureen

(As I type this I am looking out of the back bedroom window at the garden of the house backing onto ours where,about 10 yrs ago 2 dogs were being kept ,in horrendous conditions-
1 was on a short chain which had tangled so it was literally hanging from the low fence,neither were EVER walked ,never even spoken to etc ,lived in their own mess etc.
They were regularly left weekends when the family went off in their caravan and a young lad of about 12 sometimes came once in that time to give them food.
Though I have NO faith in them at all I rang the R S P C A ---8 times in total until eventually I was told that an Inspector -though she couldnt come now as she was EATING HER LUNCH could come on Monday(this was a Saturday!!!)
The story did have a happy ending-only because the small rescue I worked for stepped in.When we arrived to take them for their vaccs.,the owner couldnt find their leads-even though they were walked every day!!!!)


----------



## MaryRudgard

Lulus mum said:


> Hi Mary
> I googled as the independent R S P C A suggested by Calvine and ended up spending an hour or more looking at the site and its connections.
> 
> I read their " response" to you and ,like you, I will be very interested in the results of their "investigation".
> I am pleased that you are getting support on P F and want to thank Calvine for the suggestions for solicitors.
> 
> Maureen
> 
> (As I type this I am looking out of the back bedroom window at the garden of the house backing onto ours where,about 10 yrs ago 2 dogs were being kept ,in horrendous conditions-
> 1 was on a short chain which had tangled so it was literally hanging from the low fence,neither were EVER walked ,never even spoken to etc ,lived in their own mess etc.
> They were regularly left weekends when the family went off in their caravan and a young lad of about 12 sometimes came once in that time to give them food.
> Though I have NO faith in them at all I rang the R S P C A ---8 times in total until eventually I was told that an Inspector -though she couldnt come now as she was EATING HER LUNCH could come on Monday(this was a Saturday!!!)
> The story did have a happy ending-only because the small rescue I worked for stepped in.When we arrived to take them for their vaccs.,the owner couldnt find their leads-even though they were walked every day!!!!)


Its frightening how many people have had negative encounters with them. I've barely heard anyone defend them. I honestly wish I was wrong, but that they're doing is atrocious.

Thanks for understanding and looking into it! I get a bit consumed with it all sometimes because I just want to tell everybody the truth!

Thanks for the support 

Mary


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

MaryRudgard said:


> I think it is the fact that animals become thinner when they are old that people need to be educated about. They assume it is neglect and try to do the right this but the consequences are fatal.


Actually, this is one of misconceptions I am doing my hardest to fight! The majority of older animals - especially cats - that I see DON'T get thin just because they are old. Not always neglect, but they have CKD, hyperthyroidism, bowel disease, cancer, chronic triaditis, muscle wastage due to arthritis, CHF etc etc...

I'm not commenting specifically on your case, but I have to fight on an almost daily basis to try and help owners understand that their cats may have an underlying condition and can be helped - but all too often I hear 'oh he's fine, he's just old', and the cat goes home to endure arthritis for another six weeks until another ingrowing claw puts them in front of me again.


----------



## MaryRudgard

M


Shoshannah said:


> Actually, this is one of misconceptions I am doing my hardest to fight! The majority of older animals - especially cats - that I see DON'T get thin just because they are old. Not always neglect, but they have CKD, hyperthyroidism, bowel disease, cancer, chronic triaditis, muscle wastage due to arthritis, CHF etc etc...
> 
> I'm not commenting specifically on your case, but I have to fight on an almost daily basis to try and help owners understand that their cats may have an underlying condition and can be helped - but all too often I hear 'oh he's fine, he's just old', and the cat goes home to endure arthritis for another six weeks until another ingrowing claw puts them in front of me again.


That's great information. I will let me people know that it can be an underlying problem so that people take the proper precautions. To be honest with you Sophie wasn't noticably thin, she was always small so by becoming a little thinner, possibly due to her renal problems she may have looked thinner than she was. I shall rephrase... In my particular case, the lack of knowledge in the fact she was not too skinny led to being more fatal.

But i completely take this on board and i appreciate the knowledge. Thank you


----------



## Calvine

I stand to be corrected on this, but I was of the opinion that an RSPCA ''inspector'' had to be accompanied by a police officer and preferably in possession of a warrant before they could enter private property and, which is what your garden is and ''seize'' and animal. I would advise you to familiarize yourself with parts of the Animal Welfare Act (2006). It is a lengthy document but you can clearly see which bits do not apply to you. Make sure you have some facts at your fingertips.
To make such a song and dance about a collar is, frankly, talking for the sake of it as there is no law that states that a cat has to have a collar. This was clearly not a dire emergency or the cat would _not_ have been handed back...also, why did Paterson vets not ring you since Sophie had an ID disc? I find that rather remiss of them...or had the RSPCA removed the collar because it wasn't diamante?


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> I stand to be corrected on this, but I was of the opinion that an RSPCA ''inspector'' had to be accompanied by a police officer and preferably in possession of a warrant before they could enter private property and, which is what your garden is and ''seize'' and animal. I would advise you to familiarize yourself with parts of the Animal Welfare Act (2006). It is a lengthy document but you can clearly see which bits do not apply to you. Make sure you have some facts at your fingertips.
> To make such a song and dance about a collar is, frankly, talking for the sake of it as there is no law that states that a cat has to have a collar. This was clearly not a dire emergency or the cat would _not_ have been handed back...also, why did Paterson vets not ring you since Sophie had an ID disc? I find that rather remiss of them...or had the RSPCA removed the collar because it wasn't diamante?


No she had her collar on! We taken it off as we buried her. We still have it hanging in the kitchen with the disc and number on. I'm not sure if that seems morbid but it was something that belonged to her that we can keep.

Also you may like to read my update Calvine which addresses exactly that  
https://www.change.org/p/rspca-review-your-protocol-and-respond-to-the-death-of-my-cat/u/9817686

Thanks again for understanding!


----------



## moonstone

An rspca inspector cannot remove a pet unless they have a warrant and a court orderthey cannot enter a home without a warrant unless they are invited in by the owneryou are within your rights to refuse them entry unless they return with the Police they try to avoid this action as it costs them time and moneythey rely on trying to bully owners into handing over their pets by threatening to "arrest" them which they are unable to do as they have NO LEGAL POWERS only the police can do this by stealing your cat they have committed a crime as pets are perceived in law as goods and they would not be allowed to enter your home and help themselves to your property 
Have they given you a reason why they took your cat?


----------



## MaryRudgard

moonstone said:


> An rspca inspector cannot remove a pet unless they have a warrant and a court orderthey cannot enter a home without a warrant unless they are invited in by the owneryou are within your rights to refuse them entry unless they return with the Police they try to avoid this action as it costs them time and moneythey rely on trying to bully owners into handing over their pets by threatening to "arrest" them which they are unable to do as they have NO LEGAL POWERS only the police can do this by stealing your cat they have committed a crime as pets are perceived in law as goods and they would not be allowed to enter your home and help themselves to your property
> Have they given you a reason why they took your cat?


It says that for an RSPCA officer to take an animal, they have to believe they are in 'dire emergency' however when we spoke to her, she only commented on her collar. If she was in 'dire emergency' they would have surely explained that and said they had no other option but to step in. But all she had to say was that her collar was loose...


----------



## Calvine

MaryRudgard said:


> It says that for an RSPCA officer to take an animal, they have to believe they are in 'dire emergency' however when we spoke to her, she only commented on her collar. If she was in 'dire emergency' they would have surely explained that and said they had no other option but to step in. But all she had to say was that her collar was loose...


Had it been a ''dire emergency'', the cat would _not_ have been returned to you so timely. I took my own cat to the vet last year with bad diarrhoea and was told that I ''could not take him home'' until they had sussed what was wrong. That was because I had taken him in as an emergency. An RSPCA ''inspector'', generally speaking, would not recognize an emergency if it kicked them in the head.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Calvine said:


> Had it been a ''dire emergency'', the cat would _not_ have been returned to you so timely. I took my own cat to the vet last year with bad diarrhoea and was told that I ''could not take him home'' until they had sussed what was wrong. That was because I had taken him in as an emergency. An RSPCA ''inspector'', generally speaking, would not recognize an emergency if it kicked them in the head.


That is frighteningly true!


----------



## Summersky

I have read your letter and signed your petition. Your letter is rightly emotive, but the seizing of a much loved family pet, which led to her early and distressing demise is an emotive subject.

I hope they take you seriously and you get justice.


----------



## Calvine

Summersky said:


> I have read your letter and signed your petition. Your letter is rightly emotive, but the seizing of a much loved family pet, which led to her early and distressing demise is an emotive subject.
> 
> I hope they take you seriously and you get justice.


Mary wrote a second letter as she, too, thought she had not been factual enough. The second letter is more to the point. I wish her well...the signatures are increasing daily!


----------



## MaryRudgard

Summersky said:


> I have read your letter and signed your petition. Your letter is rightly emotive, but the seizing of a much loved family pet, which led to her early and distressing demise is an emotive subject.
> 
> I hope they take you seriously and you get justice.


Thanks so much! It means a lot to have people understand


----------



## Calvine

When you have a few minutes spare, Mary, take a look at the _Self-Help Group __for Farmers and Pet Owners. _


----------



## lostbear

Mary - thank you for keeping us updated about the RSPCA response to your letters.

It seems that a member of the public took it on themselves to take the cat out of your garden - this is, in fact, theft, and I would be tempted to contact the police about it and ask them to press charges.

The RSPCA would have to reveal the details of the cat-theif to them, and further action could be taken. 

The RSPCA were totally at fault for not contacting you, the owner, when details were available to them, but I think that there should be some sort of action taken against whoever took it on themselves to steal an elderly cat and confine it without food for a period of hours before the RSPCA took control.

Quite frankly - who the hell do they think they are? If they had been worried about the cat's condition, it is their responsibility to contact the RSPCA or the police to take the appropriate action - not to help themselves to your cat (and the fact that the cat allowed a stranger to pick it up suggests to me it is a well-leved animal which had complete trust in human beings). 

I know that there are occasions where an animal is neglected/abused and the authorities do nothing, and people take it on themselves to act, and I think that that is appropriate - but taking the cat seems to have been the complainant's first resort, not their last, and that is wrong.


----------



## Calvine

As I said earlier, ''concerned members of the public'' are, generally, interfering busybodies who would not dip into their pockets feed a hungry cat. If Sophie was still wearing a tag, which you know she was, *why did they not call you?* I'll tell you why: because they get a feeling of huge satisfaction knowing that they are s***-stirring, and I have no doubt that having called the R$PCA they gave themselves a hearty slap on the back and sat back to see the next exciting episode. Then add to this that Paterson vets, likewise, did not attempt to call you (as far as you know). I bet you any money that the ''concerned member of the public'' did not think to give your cat a bite to eat.


----------



## MaryRudgard

Sorry about the late reply, thanks again for your advice.

You are both completely right, I have on numerous occasions fed a cat that always shown up at my university house, I didn't think to confine him, I just wanted to do my bit in case he was hungry, if they had cared that much they would have at least fed her!

I am still awaiting a reply from RSPCA, I think they are ignoring me now that they have replied the once. I will keep pestering them!

Also, I will take a look at the group Calvine


----------

